# Sad to report another case of hemangiosarcoma



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

We got the horrible news yesterday that our heart dog, Bodie, has this awful cancer. It came out of the blue after a fairly routine visit to the vet on Sat. and an emergency ultrasound on Sunday. He is 11, but has always been healthy except for some recent arthritis. I found this forum while researching hemangiosarcoma and how upsetting it was to find out how common this particular cancer is in our dear, sweet goldens! I did find solace in the many posts and am grateful for all of you sharing your stories and information. The decisions we make are all very personal, but knowing we have all struggled with them at least makes me feel less alone. 

We had to euthanize our first golden, Sona, who we rescued at the age of 9, but she became very ill very quickly and the decision was really made for us. I remember the vet we had then told me that goldens are so stoic that illness if often missed until it's too late. Bodie is the puppy we got after Sona passed and my daughters have grown up with him. He is our baby. He has tumors on his spleen which bled and clotted off and more in his liver and likely heart as well. He is not overtly ill, but the anemia has made him lethargic and weak and he pants/drinks a lot. He still has a voracious appetite and perked up enough to chase the cat around the yard this morning after a restless night! We have him on tramadol although the vets don't think the cancer is very painful, but it does seem to calm his panting so I have to think there is some pain involved. We have opted not to do surgery since we know it has spread and I don't want to stress him just to give me a few more days/weeks. The hard part is deciding when to let him go. He still seems so happy, but I don't want to repeat our experience with Sona and wait until he collapses and the vets can't say when that might happen. The thought of having that happen while we are not with him terrifies me. So, we have made the decision to send him to the Bridge tomorrow to join Sona and all your fur babies. We will take his heart brother Cooper who has been inseparable from Bodie since we rescued him 10 yrs ago. I'm hoping it will allow Cooper to understand where his buddy went.

This is so heartbreaking and such a shock. We have taken the advice of many on the forum and have stayed home with him spoiling him rotten. He has eaten all the people food he was never allowed to eat, pizza, bread, ice cream and someone has been by his side all day. We took him to the dog park so he could sniff every corner and have taken endless pictures. Right now he's sleeping peacefully and I'll sleep down stairs with him since he can't climb the stairs anymore. I know I'll probably second guess my decision (I'm doing it now seeing how well he looks), but in the end, there is no happy outcome for this cancer. 

Please let your bridge babies know to look out for a really tall GR with light brown eyes and looong eyelashes. Hopefully, there are lots of toys there because he doesn't share well  My thanks for all the words of advice and wisdom you have shared.
btw- Bodie is on the left wearing the red reindeer ears


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, no. I am so, so sorry. I hate this disease more than anything because it makes you crazy--one minute you have this terribly sick dog and the next minute you have a normal one. 
My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry! My thoughts are with you as you go through this very difficult time.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I can only echo the sentiments already expressed. I am convinced that it is a braver act without doubt to let our loved ones go a week early then one minute too late. I am so sorry for all of you, especially Bodie. Your picture speaks well to your love for him. Have you considered having your vet come to your home?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for what you are facing with your beautiful and precious Bodie. 

My heart hurts for you. 

I will light a candle to help him find his way. 

My bridge boy will be there to greet Bodie. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Bodie.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. Bodie had another restless night and is requiring help to get up from the floor. He's always preferred the floor (because it's cooler?) and when he did go outside, he wanted to lay on the concrete in the rain. He didnt get up on his own for food this morning either, although he ate when I brought it to him. I felt he was letting me know I am making the right decision. A minute later, he tore out of the house after Cooper chasing golf carts. The treats they get from the golfers are apparently quite the incentive. He acted like a puppy for a bit, but he's pooped out now. I still feel my decision is the right one and thank you for letting me talk it out.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Rbi99- You echoed my sentiments exactly. Thank you. Unfortunately, our vet does not do house calls. I really like her so we'll make the trip to her rather than calling on a mobile vet I don't know. As long as Bodie can get in the truck with help, he will love the ride and the vet office isn't a scary place for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodiesmummy*

Bodiesmummy

I feel your pain. We've lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma.
You will be with Bodie as he crosses to the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure that is all that matters to him. My husband and I have always been so very grateful and felt priviledged that we could be with all of our dogs as they crossed!!
Please give Bodie kisses from us!

My Smooch and Snobear will be there to greet Bodie and will share their balls!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I also can only echo what others have said, it is so very very hard. I also agree that a day to soon is better than a minute to late. There is a lot of support on the site, people are thinking about you, and you will make to right decision for Bodie. We are at the same stage with Rookie, what to do and when to do it, it's soooo hard.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I'm so so sorry about Bodie. Hemangiosarcoma is a rough one. We had no warning signs until our Jack collapsed with it almost six weeks ago. They sure leave a print on our hearts. Jack will welcome your Bodie with open arms and shares toys well so I'm sure they will work out an arrangement. Thinking of you at this time and keep posting as you heal. Huge hugs your way.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Bodiesmummy said:


> We got the horrible news yesterday that our heart dog, Bodie, has this awful cancer. It came out of the blue after a fairly routine visit to the vet on Sat. and an emergency ultrasound on Sunday. He is 11, but has always been healthy except for some recent arthritis. I found this forum while researching hemangiosarcoma and how upsetting it was to find out how common this particular cancer is in our dear, sweet goldens! I did find solace in the many posts and am grateful for all of you sharing your stories and information. The decisions we make are all very personal, but knowing we have all struggled with them at least makes me feel less alone.
> 
> We had to euthanize our first golden, Sona, who we rescued at the age of 9, but she became very ill very quickly and the decision was really made for us. I remember the vet we had then told me that goldens are so stoic that illness if often missed until it's too late. Bodie is the puppy we got after Sona passed and my daughters have grown up with him. He is our baby. He has tumors on his spleen which bled and clotted off and more in his liver and likely heart as well. He is not overtly ill, but the anemia has made him lethargic and weak and he pants/drinks a lot. He still has a voracious appetite and perked up enough to chase the cat around the yard this morning after a restless night! We have him on tramadol although the vets don't think the cancer is very painful, but it does seem to calm his panting so I have to think there is some pain involved. We have opted not to do surgery since we know it has spread and I don't want to stress him just to give me a few more days/weeks. The hard part is deciding when to let him go. He still seems so happy, but I don't want to repeat our experience with Sona and wait until he collapses and the vets can't say when that might happen. The thought of having that happen while we are not with him terrifies me. So, we have made the decision to send him to the Bridge tomorrow to join Sona and all your fur babies. We will take his heart brother Cooper who has been inseparable from Bodie since we rescued him 10 yrs ago. I'm hoping it will allow Cooper to understand where his buddy went.
> 
> ...


My heart breaks for you! Like you, I recently discovered this forum after our precious Bonnie was also diagnosed with the same horrible disease. 

We are praying for you and Bodie...You are already doing everything you should be because you are his mommy and love him unconditionally. 

It's the WORST thing in the world to watch our beloved dogs like this....You will know when it's time....people always said that, but I never understood it, until it came. 

We stayed until it was over on that last day...I didn't think I could do it, but I didn't want her to face it alone. I was SO glad I did because it was so peaceful and she was surrounded by love. 

My Bonnie will be there to greet Bodie, ball in her mouth, and she will give it to him. This forum provided me with SO much comfort. You don't go thru this alone, and you will *ALWAYS * be Bodie's mommy.

Hang in there.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Bodie had another restless night and is requiring help to get up from the floor. He's always preferred the floor (because it's cooler?) and when he did go outside, he wanted to lay on the concrete in the rain. He didnt get up on his own for food this morning either, although he ate when I brought it to him. I felt he was letting me know I am making the right decision. A minute later, he tore out of the house after Cooper chasing golf carts. The treats they get from the golfers are apparently quite the incentive. He acted like a puppy for a bit, but he's pooped out now. I still feel my decision is the right one and thank you for letting me talk it out.


You will second guess your decision a thousand times before and after, but that is part of the process. Go with your initial instincts. We are praying for you.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Rookies dad, you and Rookie are in our thoughts and prayers. It is the easiest thing in the world to love them, but the hardest thing to show them by letting them go. Bodie was showing signs of failing today- trouble getting up and losing interest in his food- so I know the time was right. He left us peacefully and in the arms of the people who loved him most, his buddy Cooper by his side. We had the vet do it outside on the grass and it was a beautiful, sunny day. Try not to second guess yourself and I truly believe you will know when the time is right.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Bodiesmummy said:


> It's the easiest thing in the world to love them, but the hardest thing to prove it to them by letting them go.


That's the essence of it all, right there. Beautifully said.

I am so terribly sorry that you had to lose your Bodie to this awful disease. You sound at peace with your decision, which is what I wish for everyone who has to make it.

I send you my sincere sympathies. I do understand, only too well.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I am engulfed in sadness and the pain of losing a beloved member of our family seems like it will never stop. I know I will look for him everywhere and cry every time I see a picture of him, but being able to share my experience with all of you who can truly understand is healing. Thank you

PS glad to know all of your dogs are wiling to share toys


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Rookies dad, you and Rookie are in our thoughts and prayers. It is the easiest thing in the world to love them, but the hardest thing to show them by letting them go. Bodie was showing signs of failing today- trouble getting up and losing interest in his food- so I know the time was right. He left us peacefully and in the arms of the people who loved him most, his buddy Cooper by his side. We had the vet do it outside on the grass and it was a beautiful, sunny day. Try not to second guess yourself and I truly believe you will know when the time is right.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Just reading your thread, I'm crying with you. Bodie left on a beautifully sunny day, outside where I'm sure he loved. You gave him his last gift, letting him move on while surrounded and held by his loving family. God Speed to the Rainbow Bridge, Sweet Bodie. Run with the wind, chase the butterflies. Dakota will show you where the good sticks are and he'll share his stuffed squeaky balls with you, because that's what he did here. It will only feel like seconds before you're united again with your loved ones, but it will be a long full life for us, God willing. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bodiesmummy said:


> I am engulfed in sadness and the pain of losing a beloved member of our family seems like it will never stop. I know I will look for him everywhere and cry every time I see a picture of him, but being able to share my experience with all of you who can truly understand is healing. Thank you
> 
> PS glad to know all of your dogs are wiling to share toys


Thank you for sharing Bodie with us. This isn't going to be easy but we are all here for you. There is no right or wrong way to grieve. I cleaned till I was sore, created new flower beds, cried and sobbed. One day you'll see something that sparks a precious memory of you and Bodie and you'll smile. Sending you a huge cyber hug and a prayer for healing. Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodiesmummy*



Bodiesmummy said:


> I am engulfed in sadness and the pain of losing a beloved member of our family seems like it will never stop. I know I will look for him everywhere and cry every time I see a picture of him, but being able to share my experience with all of you who can truly understand is healing. Thank you
> 
> PS glad to know all of your dogs are wiling to share toys


Bodiesmummy

I am so very sorry-I know your pain. You did what you did because you loved Bodie so much!! I will put him on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List and I can see my Smooch and Snobear running up to Bodie with balls!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4506425


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. I went thru this three years ago, my 11 year old Tess seemed healthy on April 1, on April 15 was diagnosed with hemangio and collapsed on April 20, and I made the awful decision to let her go. I second guessed my decision for a long time, still do on occasion, but know in my heart it was the right choice. Hugs to you, the pain eases after time but never goes away. Rest in peace, sweet Bodie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry it was Bodie's time.

His passing sounds very peaceful and I know he knew he was loved and surrounded by his family.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and the coming days. Give yourself the time you need to grieve. 

Cooper will be grieving also, be there for him and he will be there for you. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Brodie, but he has joined some good company and my Autumn, who had this horrible disease, is used to having her toys taken out of her mouth, so I sure hope they meet up. Hoping you find comfort in the coming days.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> That's the essence of it all, right there. Beautifully said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



❤ so true

I am so sorry
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry it was Bodie's time.
> 
> His passing sounds very peaceful and I know he knew he was loved and surrounded by his family.
> 
> ...


You are so right about Cooper. I am glad he was there so he know's Bodie is gone. He hasn't been looking for him, but he is definately depressed. We are spoiling him rotten and since we are all eating our feelings right now, I even gave him an oreo 

So glad to hear everyone's dogs are willing to share their toys! I tried buying 2 of everything and they were still all Bodie's . 

Thank you all for your support and my prayers are with those of you going through this right now. I truly did know when it was time so I am at peace. My oldest daughter actually felt relieved after it was over because she had been so anxious about him collapsing and suffering before we decided to do it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry so sorry. Just remember that you gave him the gift of your deepest love by letting him go to a better place. He will be watching over you always.
We have lost 4 of our goldens to hemangiosarcoma. It is EVIL


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also had to let my girl Abby go due to hemangiosarcoma. Bodie will meet a lot of new friends at the bridge. I am sorry you had to say goodbye, it is so tough. Bodie will live in your hearts forever!! Extra hugs to Cooper and thoughts are with you and your family as you all grieve. RIP sweet Bodie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now reading this and am so very sorry for your loss of Bodie. I'm crying tears for your great loss. So many losses lately here on the forum. Our Max, Di and Golda will be there to also show Bodie around and will gladly share. I like so many here understand your pain. Holding you in our thoughts and prayers at this sad time.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

In so sorry. I lost mine a week ago to that (insert bad word here). Hurts. Sending you hugs! Our babies are playing together tonight!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Just reread Bodie's thread so when I raise a glass next Wednesday, the 6th, I'll feel a little closer, RIP sweet boy. Oh, and if you would, share a bone with Rookie.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Will be thinking of you on Wednesday as you remember your beautiful boy. I remember when we lost Daisy it felt as though it had been so long since we last saw her, but every single little detail about her was still crystal clear. Bodie will always be watching over you and he'll live on forever in your heart and memories. Take care.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*It's been a year since we lost our Bodie*

We miss him every day. He was the only dog we raised from a puppy and was a surprise gift to my girls after we lost our first GR. For 11 years he did everything with our family. He did show and tell at 9 weeks(and peed on the floor in the 3rd grade classroom), was our Girl scout mascot, hated swimming, got a new friend in our rescue GR Cooper, camped, rolled in the manure pile where we kept our horse EVERY time, rolled in every puddle of muddy water, dug holes like a construction worker, ate anything within reach (and since he was so tall, nothing was safe) and loved us so much. He was the biggest in his litter of 11 and grew to be definitely taller and heavier than breed standard at 100lbs. Which was a problem since he was a dedicated lap dog. He was an easy puppy and a mellow oldster who charmed all the golfers on the course behind our house. None of them ever knew my name, I was always "Bodie's mommy" and that was ok . Please raise a glass of the libation of your choice to help us celebrate his life and memory. I'm sure he has a lot of friends at the bridge since he never met another dog he didn't like, but I'll bet he still doesn't share his toys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending hugs. It is going to be 4 years on May 15th since my Buddy went to Bridge, still miss him every single day.

Bodie was and is so special and will live forever in the hearts of those who love him so much.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Bodie, Here's to you at the Bridge. What wonderful pictures and memories for your family. Bodiesmummy, thinking of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I adore those photos!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

We lost our 9 yr old Savannah Mae a couple months ago due to the "H" Cancer..
after a large Tumor was removed from her chest, she was given chemo [intraveniously] for 10 weeks... never showed signs of any sickness...6
months later her xray showed the cancer had spread to her lungs and we we;re told she had possibly 1 week..
The hardest part of having our golden girl put to sleep was that we always pictured having to carry our dying Golden to a vet someday.. Not pictured was her jumping in the car for the trip to the vet, jumping out of the car and walking normal as if she was getting her yearly exam. could not believe this was the day back in Feb... the worst part was that being with us she felt safe and secure as always, not knowing she had only minutes left.. I cried like a baby feeling that she trusted us and we let her down.. took a while to feel that it was best this way as she passed peacefully in our Arms..
*Our hearts go out to you all and the many who have expirienced the joy and Magic of living with the greatest of all God's animal.. A Golden...*


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he was. I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Heart Breaking Disease*

My Jack was my first dog I ever had. We were glued to each other. I'm lost him to this terrible disease. I trying to question what I did wrong? Was it the food, water ,go for our lovely long walks while he sniffed the green grass or to much sun. What to do to prevent my next Golden from getting this disease? If anyone has information on prevention, please post.  I miss my Jack, he was a great dog.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

My heart goes out to everyone. Goldens are treasures , that's why their Goldens. Let's unite and find a cure.


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

I lost my buddy in April to this terrible cancer as well. His spleen was removed in March and we were told at the time that he had 1 month without chemo and many 3-4 with it. We did do one chemo treatment but it obviously was too late as he died one month after diagnosis.
I too questioned myself about what I did wrong. However, after lots and lots of research it is apparent that we as owners are doing nothing wrong. Unfortunately there appears to be some genetic component that makes Golden's more susceptible to cancer. Are we as a civilization to blame--probably partly--but we as owners are not. We have to allow our pups to enjoy their lives. Keeping them off grass and not allowing them to sniff around or play ball or swim--well that is not an option in my opinion. We can try to control their food but no-one really knows what is best. Grain free may be good--or it may be a fad. IDK--we just have to pick what we want to believe and hope for the best. In reality all we can do is give our Goldies all the love and friendship we can--that is what they love, and know that their life will be too short. That goes for if it is 2 or 16 years. I miss my Jake too--everyday.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

katynick said:


> I lost my buddy in April to this terrible cancer as well. His spleen was removed in March and we were told at the time that he had 1 month without chemo and many 3-4 with it. We did do one chemo treatment but it obviously was too late as he died one month after diagnosis.
> I too questioned myself about what I did wrong. However, after lots and lots of research it is apparent that we as owners are doing nothing wrong. Unfortunately there appears to be some genetic component that makes Golden's more susceptible to cancer. Are we as a civilization to blame--probably partly--but we as owners are not. We have to allow our pups to enjoy their lives. Keeping them off grass and not allowing them to sniff around or play ball or swim--well that is not an option in my opinion. We can try to control their food but no-one really knows what is best. Grain free may be good--or it may be a fad. IDK--we just have to pick what we want to believe and hope for the best. In reality all we can do is give our Goldies all the love and friendship we can--that is what they love, and know that their life will be too short. That goes for if it is 2 or 16 years. I miss my Jake too--everyday.


Sorry for the loss of your dog. How old was he. Our Jake was 9 1/2.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

As one who lost my precious Yaichi to this evil disease in July of 2012, my heart goes out to each and everyone of you who have lost a piece of your heart to hemangiosarcoma.

Yesterday, another exceptional Golden crossed to rainbow bridge from hemangiosarcoma.

This is Quincy. He was only 7 years old. 

Quincy was not my dog, however Brisby and I walked with him frequently at one of our favorite conservation areas. Quincy could have been the poster boy for all GR's...goofy, friendly, loved everyone, both dogs and humans, however I think he loved humans more. I think he extracted more belly rubs from all he met than any other dog who hiked our park. I could have stolen Quincy in a heart beat...an exceptional boy. He collapsed with little warning...a little more sluggish the last few days, however it has been really hot here so his "parents" didn't think much of it...otherwise he seemed to be in perfect health. They took him to their vet, then to an excellent emergency veterinary specialty hospital...nothing could be done.

Although Quincy was not a "member" known to this forum, I wanted to post something about him and how special he was in his memory. I couldn't really find a good place to post this, so Mods, if there is a better thread, please move this post. 

RIP sweet boy...I and so many will miss you....


----------



## Dannywk (Aug 24, 2016)

Such terrible news. We lost our Remy on July 16th. She had been diagnosed with HSA just two months prior. She was a therapy dog at UCLA and also worked at LAX. She was a healer and so evolved. Unfortunately we could not heal her. Our only condolence was that she died in our arms. We miss her terribly and can not get over this ongoing grief. All dogs are special but Goldens are extraordinary and to have such a propensity to such a heinous disease is so unfair. Please accept our condolences...we so know the pain of losing a fur baby. A hug, Carmen & Danny.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I am new to the forum and just now am reading about your loss. I am so sorry. We lost our Winston a few months ago. He was my sweet boy. Sending hugs. (We need a hug button!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dannywk and Dee's Gidget, so very sorry for both of your losses of your beloved Goldens. 

I've lot two to cancer myself, it's devastating....... My bridge boy made it to 15.5, he had hemangiosarcoma and I lost my girl in March to lymphoma she was 11.


----------

